# Finely Ground Oats anyone



## The Gimp (Jul 6, 2008)

£10 for a blender with a chopper attachment.

make your own finely ground oats for shakes in seconds. :thumbup1:

http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.203-4542.aspx


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

it's £15 not £10 still not bad tho.


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

I had one...it broke in a week :lol: got my money back and got a better one though :bounce:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

The Gimp said:


> *£10 for a bender with a chopper attachment*.
> 
> make your own finely ground oats for shakes in seconds. :thumbup1:
> 
> http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.203-4542.aspx


That may interest a few on here :thumbup1:


----------



## prebbz (May 21, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Kenwood-SB256-Concert-500w-Smoothie-Maker-1-5L_W0QQitemZ250491554855QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Home_Garden_Kitchen_Juicers_Blenders_Smoothie_Makers?hash=item3a5275cc27&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

this is much better than that and has lasted me months


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

I've got a name brand Asda one, few years old now and works perfect! wicked for when you're just throwing anything into a shake, easier to clean up than a blender


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

i've used the Morrisons own brand oats , already ground they mix straight into shake, which is great when im at work.


----------

